# View first unread post



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Has something changed or gone wrong with this function?

The little red square next to a thread title is supposed to take you to the first unread post in a thread. This morning it does not do this and instead takes me to the top of the last page of the selected thread. 
I've not made any changes to my forum settings and I'm using Firefox.

I have noticed for some time that on picture heavy threads the red square doesn't work as it should and only takes you part way down the thread, not to the first unread one. I just put up with that though.


----------

